# Need Advice on Abu Garcia Ambassadeur One 5000 (from Walmart)



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi All!

I'm looking to put together a couple of matching trolling combos to use while kayaking. Since I'm new to the kayak fishing scene, and since I've never used anything but a spinning reel in my life, I was wondering if I could get everyone's advice and/or recommendations on my plans for this reel.

I'm not a big fan of the idea of taking expensive rod/reel combos out with me when kayak fishing; so, I saw that Walmart sells some rod/reel setups that include a generic Berkley rod matched with a Abu Garcia Ambassadeur One 5000 round baitcasting reel. I'm not too crazy bout the rod but the reel looked like a keeper; especially since it's "made in Sweden" and not "made in China". Anyway, based on my online research, the reel is (obviously) not up to par with a C3 which is so highly praised and valued among many circles in the fishing community. But, I noticed quite a few folks like to upgrade thier Abu reels.

So, my plan is to get started with this $70 combo for trolling from kayak in both fresh and saltwater, and later, upgrading the reel with bearings over bushings and with better drag washers and things like that. I'll also be matching the pimped out reel to an Ugly Stik Tiger Lite rod rated 'heavy'.

Based on those plans, my quesions are:

1. Does anyone have experience with this particular reel? 
2. What parts would need to be replaced to bring it "up to par" with a C3 or better.
3. Is it an appropriate reel matched with the Ugly Stik Tiger Lite to go trolling for chomper blues and cow stripers?
4. If not, what would you recommend for the same amount of money (at $150 or less per rod/reel combo)? 


Here are links to the exact products that I'm talking about:
http://www.garciafishingreels.com/abugarciafishingreels-3409711-B000YC5ESM-Ambassadeur_One_5000.html
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...280106&cm_ite=0037185120975a&_requestid=20525

Thanks for reading through; hoping to get some good input from all interested in mentoring a newbie. 


All the best,

RY.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

for yaking.. i think that reel is a little underpowered for you to use.

if you dont intend to cast and just drop bait..
id get a squidder (or similar penn reel) or cheap newell..

much much better and larger line capacity. and the fact you can load it up with like 20 to 30# line.
only helps you get more leverage..


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

The only difference between that one and a c3 is like you said bearings. if you swap the spool bushing for bearings it will be the same. however if you are trolling with it and will have the rod behind you while ou paddle you may want a real with a clicker or line out alarm. It would stink to be paddling along and not know you had a nice fish until it had taken all your line out.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

ooeric said:


> for yaking.. i think that reel is a little underpowered for you to use.
> 
> if you dont intend to cast and just drop bait..
> id get a squidder (or similar penn reel) or cheap newell..
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Iv'e seen that very combo at WamMart and thjough it would make a sweet light surf or river set-up, maybe OK for yakking in the Indian River, but I don't know about open water.

Not long ago I picked up a nice combo at Sports Authority that fits the bill and the budget.

It's a Penn Jigmaster 500, rated 275/30, on a Penn Slammer 7' 12-30lb live bait rod. It was listed at $79.99, I used the "$10 off $50 or over" coupon, got it at $69.99 plus tax.

They also have some Penn Seaboy/Penn Mariner combos and a variety of Okuma and Shakespeare entry level conventional combos that would all get you started in the right direction for little money.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

penn seaboys are actually very very good reels at a cheap price.

narrow spool, bushings!! no need to worry about bearings! lol
has ht100 and the works. like a 4:1 ratio i think.
and can hold a ton of line.

i still have my seaboy that i use when a friend ask if i wanna go on a porgy/seabass boat.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

ooeric said:


> penn seaboys are actually very very good reels at a cheap price.
> 
> narrow spool, bushings!! no need to worry about bearings! lol
> has ht100 and the works. like a 4:1 ratio i think.
> ...


When pursuing actual higher performance and perceived bling-bling we forget that the cheapest, entry level gear is often the very best solution to a task.

There is a flea market I go to where a regular always has a box or two of fishing reels. I can get Seaboys, Long Beaches, Penn 77's and almost anything else for $5, maybe as much as $10 if it's really nice. I missed a decent 155 Beachmaster for $8 simply cause I didn't have any cash with me, and it was gone when I came back.

I bought a Penn 4/0 and a Penn 60 at garage sale, $7 for both, to use as beater reels. They cleaned up so nice and work so well that I now am looking for something even cheaper to fill the "beater" slot.

Those Seaboy/Mariner combos were priced at $64, $5 less than an all plastic Okuma Classic on an Okuma rod. Penn 209's on a Mariner were about $75. Hard to go wrong with either one.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have two of the Walmart reels that I use as loaner reels when I have company. I have them on 9 and 10 foot (light) rods and have to problems with them. I keep them clean and oiled and they work great. I also use them when I am showing friends how to use casting reels.
They might be a little light for the yak. Check ebay. I bought a slosh 20 and 30 both for 125.00 total and after cleaning they are good reels.


----------

